
Nvidia halts self-driving tests in wake of Uber accident - rgbrenner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-selfdriving-nvidia/nvidia-halts-self-driving-tests-in-wake-of-uber-accident-idUSKBN1H32E0
======
ineedasername
Doesn't uber use nvidia? If so, this doesn't bode well for nvidia, it implies
a link between the crash and nvidia's piece of the rig.

~~~
mtgx
This is exactly why they're doing this.

Not too long ago, Nvidia was bragging with "Level 5" [1] self-driving
hardware, even though at the time the company still didn't have a proper
answer for _why_ its hardware can be classified as Level 5, and not just Level
4 (just being X times better than the previous generation is obviously not
enough).

Since then, I saw they've pulled back their targets a bit [2], and are
claiming Level 4 around 2021, and Level 5 in 2025+, which even surprised me
that they thought it's going to take that long (longer than most techies would
have expected, for sure). And that was _before_ the Uber accident and having
to stop this testing. My guess is the Uber accident pushed the Level 5 arrival
by another few years at least.

I've also said not too long ago that companies like Nvidia and most car makers
are all in too much of a hurry to "one-up" each other and be the "first with
Level 5", which only made me _more_ suspicious about their capabilities.

It was starting to feel like 2011/2012 all over again when carriers were
claiming "4G" wireless capability, even though some were still on HSDPA+ or
weak WiMax speeds. Of course they did. What mattered most was to _claim_ that
they have that tech, not that they actually had it. It's no different this
time, especially with all the deregulation being given to the self-driving car
companies on a silver platter.

My point is I never believed these cars makers were anywhere close to Level 5,
just like I never believed Tesla when it was making its Autopilot sound so
much more advanced than it really was. These companies have exactly the kind
of incentive that would get them to lie/be misleading about how good their
tech actually is.

[1] - [https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-announces-
world-s-...](https://nvidianews.nvidia.com/news/nvidia-announces-world-s-
first-ai-computer-to-make-robotaxis-a-reality)

[2] - [https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/01/25/whats-difference-
le...](https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/01/25/whats-difference-
level-2-level-5-autonomy/)

